# Unhealthy Glacts



## spider107 (Apr 1, 2008)

My glacts have been losing weight for about 6 months and are pretty skinny, I sent fecals out to doc fry and they had two types of worms. So gave them panacur on flies and no improvement, then tried a more drastic approach and gave them liquid. So months later no improvement. So if you have any ideas i liked to hear uhmm.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

1. Seperate each frog into it's own large plastic temp enclosure with new, clean spaghnum and clean cocohuts, mag leaves ect.

2. keep heat at steady 75F

3. Keep humidity high

4. Feed dusted ff or whatever else they will take a small amount, every day. If they will take FF larvae, that's even better.

keep consulting with Dr. Frye. Sometimes there is nothing that can be done. Frogs are not like medium to large mammals, where there are quite a few options. Sometimes they go downhill and nothing will bring them back.

Good luck.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Do they still have worms?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Keeping stress down to a very minimum is also a key in them recovering and getting them back to coping with parasites.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What kind of worms, and do you have them in a permanent enclosure? Unless you are able to cycle their container after treatment, they are likely to reinfect themselves.


----------

